# Eröffnung Flowtrail Stromberg 14.05. - Einladung und Bericht



## X-Präsi (28. April 2011)

Tachauch,

die Eröffnung des Flowtrails in Stromberg naht mit Riesenschritten und viele fragen an, wo was stattfindet. In der ersten Maiwoche wird www.flowtrail-stromberg.de online sein, mit Videos, Fots, Beschreibungen, der Einladung mit dem Programm usw.
Da könnt Ihr Euch dann umfassend informieren. Da oft nachgefragt, aber hier schon  mal vorab ein paar Infos, was am 14.05. in Stromberg abgehen wird:

*Eröffnungsevent Flowtrail Stromberg*

*Wann?*
14.05., Beginn 11.30 Uhr (Buden sind aber schon ab ca. 10.30 Uhr in Betrieb, da vorher noch ein kleines Stromberger Helferfest läuft)

*Wo?*
Parkplatz Waldmichel (vor dem Golfhotel rechts - wird ab dem 13.05. alles beschildert und Anfahrtkoordinaten Anfang Mai auf der Homepage sein)

*Wer?*
Jeder Lust hat. Die Strecke ist mit leichten bis mittelschweren Elementen super geeignet zum Spaß haben für Tourenbiker über Racer bis Freerider. Auch Familien kommen mit dem Rahmenprogramm auf ihre Kosten. 

*
Was geht?*


Begrüßung durch Bürgermeisterin & Co
Dankworte der Offiziellen
Offizielle Eröffnung der Strecke
Musik vom RedBull Hummer
Testbikes von BMC (mindestens 10 Stück nagelneue Trailfox Carbon und anderes mehr)
Gewinnspiel von BMC
Verlosung von Tandem-Fahrten mit ehemaligem Downhill-Bundesligafahrer
Futter & Trinken vom TuS Stromberg auf dem Waldmichelplatz
Futter & Trinken vom Club Beinhart auf dem Übungsparcours
Futter & Trinken von den Gravity Pilots am Ende des Wildhog Trails
ab ca. 12 Uhr (Aushang beachten) geführte Runden über die Strecke mit den Baumeistern mit Erklärungen und Fahrtechniktipps (inkl. Herantasten an die Strecke auf dem Übungsparcours)
ab ca. 13 Uhr Fahrtechniktrainigs auf dem Übungsparcours
evtl. wird auch eine geführte 30-35 Km-Runde angeboten, in der der Flowtrail und noch einige andere Trails enthalten sind


wie gesagt, schaut so um den 7. Mai herum mal auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de vorbei und Ihr findet alle konkreten Infos.


----------



## X-Präsi (6. Mai 2011)

www.flowtrail-stromberg.de ist online!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2011)

Sodele, der Pumptrack und der Übungsparours sind auch fertig. Mehr Fotos auf http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/i...mberg/79-pumptrack-und-uebungsparcours-fertig 

Der Wahnsinn, was die Jungs und Mädels jetzt noch mal in den letzten beiden Wochen gerissen haben. 

Wenns Euch gefällt, FB-Daumen-Klick bitte


----------



## FoxFreerider (8. Mai 2011)

In der nähe von Wiesbaden solllte auchmal ne offizielle Strecke gebaut werden -.-


----------



## FoxFreerider (8. Mai 2011)

Verdammt, das is ja garnicht so weit weg von wiesbaden^^
Ich bin echt schon überglücklich das es Dirtville gibt, jetzt wo ich ordentlich springen kann


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2011)

Wiesbaden wirds ja vielleicht auch demnächst was geben. Bis dahin kommst halt mit Zug und Bus zu uns


----------



## xXJojoXx (10. Mai 2011)

Hey,
super Sache, die ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt ! 
Ich werde demnächst sicher mal vorbei schauen  
Wenn es in Wiesbaden was geben würde wäre auch geil 
EDIT hat noch eine Frage: An welcher Bushaltestelle muss ich aussteigen, wenn ich zum Trail will ? "Stromberg Ost" ?!


----------



## Marco_Rohr (10. Mai 2011)

Haltestelle "Stromberg Gerbereiplatz".
Das ist im Tal mitten im Ort. Von dort mit dem Rad weiter in Richtung Schwimmbad (zunächst Richtung "Dörrebach"; hinter der Bahnunterführung direkt links).


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2011)

Ah, hier war der andere Thread noch... ich wusste doch, dass ich einen vergessen hatte 

Für alle, die sich noch nicht persönlich von der Qualität des Trails überzeugen konnten, hier nochmal ein paar weitestgehend aktuelle Fotos als Schmankerl. Die erste "Serie" ist alles unten im Tannenwald (letztes Teilstück, geschossen am 02. 03.) die vom Übungsparcours sind von letztem Sonntag.





- - 

 - - 

 - - 







- - 

 - - 

 - - 



Rest hier im Album

An die Tourenfahrer-Fraktion: die ganzen Streckenteile zwischen den Bauten auf den Bildern sind schön entspannt zu fahren - nur dass kein falscher Eindruck entsteht


----------



## hirrsson (11. Mai 2011)

FoxFreerider schrieb:


> In der nähe von Wiesbaden solllte auchmal ne offizielle Strecke gebaut werden -.-


Wisst ihr etwas hierüber? ich habe was letztes Jahr in die Zeitung gelesen, war aber auch alles .....


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470460&highlight=downhill+wiesbaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2011)

Und hier noch ein neues Video vom Flowtrail 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIjBCo5S4xA"]YouTube        - Flowtrail Stromberg[/nomedia]


----------



## rfr02 (14. Mai 2011)

Wir waren gestern da!!
Sauber, was ihr das gebaut habt.

Im oberen Teil nach dem Gap gibt es eine Rechtskurve mit recht großen Schottersteinen. Hier solltet ihr etwas langsam machen!!!!
Rutschgefahr!
Kann man auch im Video oben sieh! Die Stelle da der der Fahren kurz aufstöhnt!!
Gestern hätte es mich fast zerrissen und ein Mitfahren hats hingelegt.
Aber nix passiert!!!

Sonst sehr schön zu fahrn.
Der untere Abschnitt ist recht "ruppig"! 2-3mal fahr und schon gehts auch hier recht schnell!

Ihr solltet aber an jeder Einfahrt zum Trail schilder hinhängen mit dem Hinweis auf Helmpflicht.
Gestern waren Kids ohne Helm unterwegs. Wir haben dies aber angesprochen und gesagt das sie  nicht ohne Helm fahren sollen!

"Ohne Helm ist UNCOOL!"

Wir kommen wieder, versprochen!! nein das soll keine Drohung sein

Viel Spass heute bei der Eröffnung!


----------



## Fubbes (14. Mai 2011)

War 'ne tolle Veranstaltung heute. Auch dafür Lob an die Hauptarbeiter, denen man meist angesehen hat, dass sie froh sind, wenn alles vorbei ist 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Achim (15. Mai 2011)

*Der Tag danach - Der Flowtrail ist geworden*

Zur Eröffnung gab es viel Sonne, danach wurde es feucht und kühl. Die wettertechnische Veränderung hatte dennoch ihre Vorteile, man musste nicht schwitzen und konnte dabei den Flowtrail in verschiedenen Varianten testen. Danke an die Initiatoren und die vielen Beinharten Kuchen- und Zeitspender. 





Unser Verpflegungszelt bewies während des Regens als ein Art Festzelt seine volle Größe. Volles Durchhaltevermögen und immer die beste Laune zeigten die vielen Besucher und vor allem die Beinharten SchafferInnen, dafür den allerdicksten Daumen.

Bilder vom Eröffnungstag


Achim


----------



## Cynthia (15. Mai 2011)

Ein dickes DANKESCHÖN auch an dich, Achim!  

Du hast die beinharten Fäden geführt, immer den Überblick behalten und viel geleistet. DANKE!!! 








 Christina


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> *Der Tag danach - Der Flowtrail ist geworden*
> 
> Zur Eröffnung gab es viel Sonne, danach wurde es feucht und kühl. Die wettertechnische Veränderung hatte dennoch ihre Vorteile, man musste nicht schwitzen und konnte dabei den Flowtrail in verschiedenen Varianten testen. Danke an die Initiatoren und die vielen Beinharten Kuchen- und Zeitspender.
> 
> ...



Als es dann so richtig getratscht hat, hatten wir - rd. 20 Biker - bei den Damen im Kuchenzelt unten am Wild Hog richtisch Schbass. Die warn gut drauf, auch wenn sie nicht die Trails runtergerauscht sind. 
Alles in Allem, TOP gemacht, dickes Lob für so viel Engagement 

Einziges Manko: ich bin vermutlich so kurzsichtig, daß ich die SchwarzeStreckeRoteStreckeHinweischildernichtrechtzeitigseheeeeeee........... und konnte mich unvorbereitet grade so über den Gap retten. 
Das wird noch mal geübt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (18. Mai 2011)

Hi Ihr Leutz,

Bericht und Fotos von der Eröffnung findet Ihr jetzt auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (6. Juni 2011)

guuude,

Also Leute ich war zur Eröffnung dort und jetzt am Feiertag ...2.Juni...!

Die Strecke ist echt toll geworden!!! Sie ist echt sehr gut geeignet für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene Biker!!!

Werde wohl öfters kommen ;-)

thx

Goldener_Reiter


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Juni 2011)

Für alle, die mal Ihre Meinung über den Flowtrail direkt auf der Seite platzieren wollen, gibts jetzt ein Gästebuch auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de 

Also haut in die Tasten


----------

